# Pistas en una sola cara en proteus



## darkkenk (Nov 7, 2007)

holaa. tengo un problema con el ares del proteus cada vez que intento enrutar las pistas me sale predeterminada en dos caras Bottom y top yo solo quiero que enrute en una sola como lo hago?


----------



## adsotz (Nov 13, 2007)

Salu2. Mira, en la versión q yo tengo (6.7 SP3) lo hago así. 

Te vas hasta el menu "Tools--> Auto Router" luego, click en "Edit strategies" en la ventana q te sale, en donde dice "Strategy:" seleccionas "Signal" y en donde dice "Pair 1 (Hoz):" seleccionas "Bottom Cooper" y para la opcion "(Vert):" haces la misma seleccion.  A continución realizas la misma operacion para la opción "Power" de "Strategy:"

Espero q me haya hecho entender, y pues ojalá puedas realizar el cambio.  Exitos.


----------

